# Shooters at Club Dread!



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Since all the Halloween parties are fast approaching stop by and have a drink at Club Dread. 
_The temporary bar we set up for our Hallween party_
:jol:More pics in my album 
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=171

Hope you enjoy! 
Happy Halloween & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice bar, I'll have a Crown Royal please.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice bar, I'll have a Crown Royal please.


Ohmar the bartender is always ready to serve!! :googly:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is really great!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's so cool! My man (the Halloween hater) would probably actually dig that!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

If the bartender knows how to make a good Zombie, I'm there.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's damned awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bailey's on the rocks, please.

I like that bartender. No one's going to get a fake ID past him.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know, the place looks dead to me.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool bar and hot bartender too
good lighting colors
gimme some tokillme

is this for a party or a walkthru?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I don't know, the place looks dead to me.


You know there's only one way to answer this... 
"That's because people are Dying to get in!! "
You forced me into that one!! 

Glad you all like it! Drop by for a drink anytime! 
Ohmar the bartender can whip up Baileys, Zombies, Tokillyous or anything else your black hearts desire!
:tonguevil:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way cool...nice


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

nice work.


----------

